# using USB keyboard during install



## misfitxnet (Feb 17, 2009)

does anyone know how to configure installation options when booting from a CD so that I can use my USB keyboard? So far the install does not recognize my keyboard.


----------



## Brandybuck (Feb 17, 2009)

It recognizes mine just fine, on three different systems with two different USB keyboards. Make sure you have "USB Legacy" turned on in your BIOS.


----------



## honk (Feb 17, 2009)

And try your keyboard on the other USB-ports, too. With my VIA EPIA EX10000 Mini-ITX motherboard the USB keyboard works on an internal USB-ports only!

cheers,
honk


----------

